# Tuna Salad



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2002)

Now, let me preface this by saying I have not made tuna salad in about 30+ years - we had cats, they ate canned food because that's what they "preferred" according to my parents.  So, needless to say, I have not eaten canned tuna.  But, the other day I tasted some at a restaurant that had changed their menu.  It had waaaay too much mayo, waaaay too much egg, but I wasn't cringing!!, so I thought what the heck, I'll try.  Dang, it was goooood.  I know everyone already knows how to make it but I could actually eat it.  I had one sandwich for lunch on toasted 12-grain bread and one sandwich for dinner on the same bread but with sliced tomatoes.

I just used a large can of tuna in spring water, probably about 1-2 TBS onion and celery, more mayo than salad dressing (that's the best I can do), 1 hard boiled egg, chopped.  

I know this is no revelation to anyone but me!!! But it was good.  My husband said - SAVE THIS RECIPE!!!  Well, let's see if I can do it again, 'cause you guys don't measure anything either.  My mom used to make it with apples and raisins but I just wanted that old fashioned tuna salad.  The sliced cantelope was perfect with it.

I am excited about this but not nearly excited as the tea syrup recipe or sushi:p


----------



## Norma (Jul 18, 2002)

Elf, my favorite tuna salad starts out like yours, with mayo, not salad dressing, then I add a little sweet pickle relish ( love the sweet of that, with the onion) , always on whole wheat... I also like to add a few chopped pecans, and a little grated apple, but the DH doesn't like pecans and apples except in Pies, etc...so you know who wins...DH can WHINE louder!!  I love tuna ( hate cats) ...grilled tuna steaks, tuna casserole...the old fashioned kind made with potatoe chips and mushroom soup, from my first cookbook ..... or sometimes, I just put drained water packed tuna on bread, with mayo, and lettuce.


----------



## asmurf (Jul 18, 2002)

I had a great Tuna Salad Sandwich at a Bookstore/Cafe years ago which I have tried to duplicate.  I use 1 tin of tuna in spring water, drained, lightly toast coursely chopped  walnuts on a dry skillet, add to tuna along with onions, celery, chopped apple and just enough mayonaise to bind together.  Season with salt, pepper and just a hint of curry, use a good quality 8 grain bread.

Ya gotta have crunch


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2002)

YUM - both of your recipes sound good.  I thought about toasting some pecans but just didn't take the time.  I think they would have added a nice flavor and texture.  Thanks for your variations on it.  I have copied them and will try them in the future.  Norma, I thought about the pickle relish and maybe I'll try that the next time too.  I'm not sure why my tastebuds said not to add it.   

It's just canned tuna that I've had a "problem" with all these years.  My favorite way to eat tuna is RAW!! As anyone who knows me knows, I am addicted to sushi.  Of course, it is sashimi grade, not tuna steaks.

Because I liked this so much with the cantelope I'll probably serve it in them next time and maybe add some toasted 12-grain croutons on top.  Not that that's a new idea but for tuna salad it's a giant step for me! LOL

Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 13, 2008)

I too also like the old fashion tuna salad.

Canned tuna
mayo or salad dressing
onion
celery boiled egg
pickle relish


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2008)

I use 3 cans drained tuna, 6 hard boiled eggs, 3-4 heaping tbls sweet pickle relish, 3 tsp mustard, and 4-6 heaping tbls Miracle Whip. I like it best on whole wheat bread or soda crackers.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2008)

Subway makes the best, no The Best tuna salad. I wish I could have some right now!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

I like simple ---- Tuna, Egg, Mayo, A little onion, celery, dill pickle, Black pepper.... Thats all folks....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine is pretty much the same, except I adore the imported tuna in evoo..Had some last night and finished it off this afternoon...Yummy right out of the can, but outstanding with just a touch of mayo.. a nice leaf of lettuce  on a french roll, I also love it on dark sunflower bread from Cost Plus.I have some pickle on the side along with some melon and a cold glass of tea.
kadesma


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 13, 2008)

Subway Tuna Recipe, according to an old friend who owns a couple:
Industrial strength can of tuna
Industrial strength container of Mayonnaise

That's all. I was amazed! No garlic, no seasonings....

Yum.

When at home, mine is similar to the above; I like dill pickle in mine.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

we have a small deli where I live and their favorite menu item is the tuna and chicken salad and homemade breads..........I have begged for their recipes and I can understand why they don't reveal them but was told they were made fresh daily..........the line is out the door during the lunch rush..........been family owned for as long as I can remember ...............I make mine pretty much like the rest of y'all except for nuts or apples or raisins......Hellman's mayo is my condiment that binds it all together but this deli must add extra love or something!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2008)

I like my tuna salad uber simple as well. Depending on mood & time, usually just do it one of two ways:

Drained tuna (always in oil, olive oil if possible - I can't stand the water-packed stuff), Hellmann's Mayonnaise, & freshly ground black pepper, OR

The above plus a little minced sweet onion, celery, & a dash of garlic powder.

I could never get into adding egg to tuna salad. If I want egg salad, that's what I'll make.


----------



## Laury (Nov 14, 2008)

When I became an adult, I tried for years to make tuna sandwiches like my mom made.  I used Best Foods mayonnaise (same as Hellman's, but on the West Coast) but it never tasted right.  Too bland.  Then one day it occurred to me that mom must have used Miracle Whip, not the more expensive mayonnaise.  So I tried it with a little yellow mustard added and BINGO!  The tuna sandwich of my childhood!  Ditto for egg salad. They never taste right to me unless it's made with Miracle Whip.  Adds a certain tang that mayo doesn't have.  Served with Campbell's Tomato Soup, this is comfort food of the highest order for me!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 14, 2008)

This might sound a little strange, but I love to put fritos on mine.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer the stronger flavor of chunk light tuna.  I usually mix it with Hellmann's and chopped scallions.  It goes on whatever bread is in the house at the time (toasted).  Today I have some leftover sourdough I bought yesterday to go with onion soup.  I guess I'll use it for a tuna sandwich.


----------



## Laury (Nov 14, 2008)

I love Frito's WITH mine, but hadn't thought of putting it in the sandwich.  Sounds delicious and I'll try it when I can.  Not sure if I can get Frito's here in Mexico.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 14, 2008)

i guess i like my tuna salad really simple. i open a can of solid white albacore, then squeeze the heck out of it until it's almost dry. 
scrape it into a bowl, add a half cup of finely diced celery, and a coupla tbsps. of mayo. that's it.

oh yeah, then it has to be refrigerated. i don't like room temp tuna salad. 
strangely, i like cold tuna salad on a freshly baked, still warm plain bagel.


----------

